# How to tell if an HID bulb is bad??



## ScubaSnyder (Apr 3, 2009)

I have an HID Dive light that I have used only a few times purchased in 06, the bulb and wires seem to be in tact, is there any way or color I should look for to see if the bulb is bad, I have had problems with the light functioning before, any thoughts??

Thanks


----------



## dudemar (Apr 4, 2009)

If the bulb doesn't light up anymore then it's dead. Towards the end of its life it requires more and more energy to power up the bulb. Sooner or later the ballast can no longer provide enough energy, and it simply won't light up.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 4, 2009)

We'd have to know what the symptoms are. I don't think you even told us what the light is or isn't doing.


----------



## BVH (Apr 4, 2009)

Other than making sure that the metal pathways - both negative and positive are not broken/open, and that the glass envelope is not broken there is not really a way to tell if it is bad or not. Also, I've seen one picture where there were melted metal fragments (round) sitting on the electrodes inside the chamber which was an obvious indication the bulb was blown. You'd have to know the electrode gap spec of the bulb in question to know if the electrodes had normally worn down too far to maintain an arc.


----------

